
What’s the Matter with Dem? (interview with author Thomas Frank) - Apocryphon
http://www.salon.com/2016/04/02/whats_the_matter_with_dem_thomas_frank_talks_bill_clinton_barack_obama_and_everything_in_between_partner/
======
Apocryphon
His critiques on American notions of meritocracy and Silicon Valley are what's
relevant to HN.

